# Recommend outdoor tv enclosure



## tom12 (Oct 9, 2018)

Our boss is asking me to find a 43inch outdoor tv enclosure for his TV at the boat. What do I have to pay attention to? I have also google some suppliers like Deertv, tvshield, is the metal better or plastic one? We'd like to buy a less expensive one. Your suggestion will be highly appretiated. Thanks.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

tom12 said:


> Our boss is asking me to find a 43inch outdoor tv enclosure for his TV at the boat. What do I have to pay attention to? I have also google some suppliers like Deertv, tvshield, is the metal better or plastic one? We'd like to buy a less expensive one. Your suggestion will be highly appretiated. Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Chris


Plastic won't corrode.


----------



## tom12 (Oct 9, 2018)

Thank you. That's helpful. I'll take that into account.


----------

